# Patrick Duffy ''The Bold And The Beautiful'' Photocall during 51st Monte Carlo TV Festival 08.06.2011 x 18



## Q (9 Juni 2011)

​Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com


thx Tikipeter


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Juni 2011)

Bobby??​


----------



## Punisher (9 Juni 2011)

sehr alt geworden


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Juni 2011)

Dallas Ewing-Clan


----------



## Melissa (12 Juni 2011)

Danke schön !


----------



## flöckchen (13 Juni 2011)

klasse Bilder, danke:thumbup:


----------



## verena86 (13 März 2012)

recht herzlichen dank für die bilder


----------



## sany (19 März 2013)

die sind mega geil vielen dank


----------

